# Barn Pics



## BLWcoach13 (Dec 22, 2013)

I am thinking of building a small barn. Looking for some pics and ideas. Thanks


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

this is what I am starting this weekend... The center common area is a carport canopy that I am going to skin w metal and the shorter sides are pallets skinned in metal 
interior is wood with 4x4 corner posts and 1x4 stringers...
Solid pallet wall for feed storage and milking parlor.....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow!!! Looks great!!! Good luck and I hope it turns into all that you want!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Me to cause hubby says I can't do it for less than 600 .... I say I have to prove him wrong... And I have to do it while he is at work because we do not work well together and I want it my way  Thanx btw
This will be one of my biggest projects, but I's gots myself some mad skills Sorta


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good for you!!! I know all about doing it myself, and not working well with hubby!!! I usually can't wait for him to get around to it...


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Amen sister !!!!!!!!! These men drive me to drink!


----------

